# Africa Oye



## BettyButterfly (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone going? It on today and tomorrow 12-8. Sefton Park, Liverpool.


----------



## BettyButterfly (Jun 18, 2006)

It's on again today.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 18, 2006)

BettyButterfly said:
			
		

> It's on again today.



but unfortunately raining again !!! the organisers must be getting fed up with a bright sunny Saturday, followed by a wet Sunday  - happened last year

i've got some images from yesterday - i'll mail them up here later


----------



## BettyButterfly (Jun 18, 2006)

I had plans to go again today but the rain put me off.   

Don't forget to psot the pics.


----------



## Mr T (Jun 18, 2006)

went up for a bit earlier, the rain put us off and we left after an hour though.  still a nice atmosphere and lots of people chilling out - i love liverpool in the summer


----------



## BettyButterfly (Jun 18, 2006)

Was it busy?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 19, 2006)

actually i don't think the rain put too many people off yesterday - similar sort of crowd and because most were standing, loads more dancing and atmosphere

here are my photographs from the two days - clicky here


----------

